# Electrical Engineering Graduate Starting Over



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard! you can follow the toolbox in hand and knock on doors approach and try to get a job which is not really bad advice so you can get some practical experience under your belt. 

But if you have a degree already maybe apply for some intern positions at engineering firms and get your foot in that door. I'd try to move forward on the path you started out on before I backed off to a more menial position. It's far easier to operate a pencil and calculator than a round nose shovel.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

...did you take the PE test?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

360max said:


> ...did you take the PE test?


I'd say no way or he wouldn't be looking for a job.:whistling2:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

enginerd said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I graduated with an Electrical Engineering degree two years ago but* could not launch my career in that area*. I found that graduate school was *unsuitable for me*, though I still maintain my interest in electrical systems and circuits. I decided the next logical choice would be to *start over* as an electrician apprentice.
> 
> ...


That is 1,000% negative. I think you have self-confidence issues which need work. I'm going to suggest getting some self-help books in self-confidence. You have a BSEE and the world is yours. It doesn't matter where in your class you graduated. Electrical engineers are in demand worldwide. There is no reason not to be working in a career which utilizes that degree. Your biggest (2nd biggest) problem right now is explaining to a prospective employer why you have not been working in the field. Make something up and make it good. You don't have to lie but you better come up with something that won't exclude you from a shortlist. When you apply for a job have them think you LOVE electrical engineering, you find it fascinating and you can't get enough of it.

Now go get some books, read them, and get a job as an EE. You can still take the test to get a PE license. You have to put the time in to study but it's worth it.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You don't want to be an electrician, use your degree. Sit in a nice air conditioned office, or better yet, your own home making $120K doing something that you apparently have the aptitude for.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If you are serious about this, take some awful job that you hate, preferably something trade or industrial. One, it will be good for you, and some money is better than no money. Two, if employers think you're overqualified, they may figure you're really prepared to make the move, not just waste their time until you realize you really want to be an engineer after all.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Go the EE route, unless, you want to take a much bigger risk of having to work until you pass on, if your body lasts that long. I'm not being melodramatic just the hard facts of life.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HackWork said:


> You don't want to be an electrician, use your degree. Sit in a nice air conditioned office, or better yet, your own home making $120K doing something that you apparently have the aptitude for.


Actually this might be the better advice. You don't sound like you really want to do this, you just think it's your only option. Compare your post to this guy

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f129/resum-feedback-172218/

I doubt you've exhausted all your possibilities. If you haven't looked into it, consider sales. Engineers aren't always cut out for sales, but if you can hack it, it can be a great job, more money than you think if you do well. If an engineer can develop the people skills for sales, they are pure gold. 

I started working with this one company that sells UPS's because they rep a couple brands I like and the owner, who I worked with, was a sharp guy. As he grew, I got to be too small of a fish to deal with him directly, and normally I'd move on. But he hired real sharp young EEs for sales and they do an excellent job for him, and me. If he had hired good golfers and / or good looking girls to sell, like so many do, I'd have moved on.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Sorry but Alberta is completely the wrong place to try to break into the trade. When the economy nosedives, engineers are the first to go. Then it's us. You need a different Plan B.

Sorry to be harsh but it's harsh out there.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

You should try here (Local 424). Better than SAIT and a Union job at the end.
... http://www.ibew424.net/training/pact.html

^^ They only accept 10 or so. Do hurry, next course is January.

You can check/apply at the Calgary Union office but I think the course is in Edmonton. 

Unlike 99 I think Alberta is fine. By the time you finish your apprenticeship in four years we will be red hot again. 

^^
The timeless story of a construction worker. Feast or famine. I think that's why we Journey. 

The Union job is important as a retirement cheque is nice. << *remember that.*

*Edit:* I do have a friend that did that. 3rd. year now and hasn't looked back.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I've got more than a few friends and relatives that are degreed engineers. Other than a nephew that is a civil engineer none of them work in their field of study. Engineering jobs come in three flavors as a rule of thumb. Boring process jobs where you are stuck in a factory environment for low pay and crappy hours. Design type jobs with long hours, high responsibility and so so pay. Then there are PEs that review plans and designs and often just sell their seal of approval. This is why the nerdy guy passing you the bags at Mickey D's may seem a tad off from the typical burger handler.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Your degree is a foot in the door at many companies. When I was in sales, I saw many guys with degrees with a sales territory. Weird part was, most every one of them were mechanical engineers not EE's, and the business was electrical in nature.
My last boss had a marketing degree and owned a motor shop. My sister has a BS degree in chemistry and a MBA and is a human resources director.
My boss before him ran a maintenance dept and he too was a mechanical engineer. He is now the plant manager.
The key for all these people was getting in the door, then making their way up the corporate ladder.

I have zero idea about Canada, but with a degree, especially in my area, engineers are in demand. We have a lot of manufacturing and engineers run these facilities in some capacity and not always doing the job they were trained for in college.
It is the sheep skin that got them in the door.

Get out of the box and apply for professional positions. Your degree immediately gives you the leg up.....Good luck even though I'm sure you will not need any!


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

My brothers been doing design and implementation of control circuits
in Alta for 30 years. High priced contract work. He's not sure he'll 
have any work this fall. No surprise a new grad would be having
difficulty getting started out there right now. The trades won't be much 
,if any, better. Think about moving. You can always move back to Alta
when things pick up there. Not sure where the most eng jobs are in 
Canada these days. Maybe try the hydro co's first. Hydro One and OPG 
here in Ontario are lucrative long term employers. Expect other hydro 
co's across the country are similar. 
Good Luck,
P&L


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Another thought:
If you're willing/able to learn rfrnch well enough to pass an official 
bilingual test, you'll have a really good shot at really good jobs with 
the feds. Interesting jobs with piles of departments including NavCan,
TSB, StatsCan, and the list goes on. Interesting work, good pay, great 
benefits including top notch pension plans. My sister retired from the 
TSB last year..........where'd I go wrong.......:hang:
P&L


----------



## enginerd (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks for your advice and feedback everyone! 

I appreciate the encouragement to stay in the engineering side of things, but I'm serious about heading the path of electrician.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

enginerd said:


> Thanks for your advice and feedback everyone!
> 
> I appreciate the encouragement to stay in the engineering side of things, but I'm serious about heading the path of electrician.


Then invest in moving south!! :thumbsup:


----------



## KC1CX_Whisky (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for posting, enginerd. I'm in somewhat similar boat. I'm probably a little older, but graduated with a degree in math, with some ee courses. I may try that pe exam that was mentioned in the thread, but for now my next step is to apply for the apprenticeship exam.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

KC1CX_Whisky said:


> Thanks for posting, enginerd. I'm in somewhat similar boat. I'm probably a little older, but graduated with a degree in math, with some ee courses. I may try that pe exam that was mentioned in the thread, but for now my next step is to apply for the apprenticeship exam.


Welcome aboard! Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## DPWK (Nov 27, 2015)

If you can't find work here in Alberta, try the Navy. I worked as a technician in the navy for 6 years and I loved every minute of it. They are always hiring and with your qualifications you could become an Engineering officer and basically run the engineering department on the ship. After your term on the ship you usually get transferred to a jammy desk job in Ottawa. 

Also, don't let these guys tell you that you shouldn't be an electrician because you're overqualified. Do what you enjoy. Give it a try, worst thing that happens is you don't like it and you move on to something else. 

My only advice to you is don't expect the to be doing a bunch of actual "electrical" work in the first year or so of your apprenticeship, you are mostly just a runner, grabbing tools and materials for the other guys working.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

join the navy or the army. they will help you figure out what you want to do.


----------



## JoeAPinkley (Apr 3, 2016)

You should continue your study and do some test in your field. It may be helpful for you.


----------



## mikesparky (Aug 1, 2015)

a degree doesn't make anyone over qualified... sitting beside smart kids and showing up 15 hours a week for a few years counts for nothing in the real world. If you feel that you are settling for a electrician it will rub off in your attitude, get back on the saddle and do what you always wanted to do! life is to short


----------

